# Routing jigs/devices with x-y abilty and the Ultracut RS800



## mjh (19 Dec 2013)

Apologies for being such an infrequent visitor. 

I have a feeling this subject has been flogged to death several times already although I note one of the jigs I refer to was last mentioned in 2004. 

I was making multiple lace bobbin boxes for family and was trying to get the Brusso hinges "finger touch" perfect at the sides. Yes, I have info on the SmartHinge thanks. I will try some next time. 
I recalled Robert Ingham's articles on his use of the Diston Promill for his high end boxes. I think this has long gone. Am I right? 

I spent an interesting afternoon scouring the 'net looking at so called mill/drill machines to suit every pocket including some useful looking US made machines from Taig and Sherline. This seems to be going down the model engineering route. I am not averse to this but have enough to do with wood at present. 

Somewhere in the distant past I did a toolmaking apprenticeship and have always liked the vertical turret mill. Possibly a bit over the top, but you get my drift. 
It was inevitable that I renewed my acquaintance with both WoodRat and Router Boss (Now available from Peter Sefton's WoodWorkers Workshop, but I guess you know that) 
There was also another machine called Ultracut RS800. What happened to that? Possibly price killed it? Did any UKW forum members actually buy one? 

What do forum members think. Would a good quality router table (turning the problem upside down literally) with a accurate fences and stops do just as good a job 

I will be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2013)

a woodrat would be worth looking into. save turning the problem upside down...


----------



## custard (29 Dec 2013)

mjh":dmzjykki said:


> Somewhere in the distant past I did a toolmaking apprenticeship and have always liked the vertical turret mill.



I wish you and I lived closer. I'd buy you a pint and get more of your thoughts. 

In 2014 I plan on upgrading my drill press, logic says I should get a Meddings, but before spending £2000+ I wonder if spending a bit more for a milling machine wouldn't be a better solution? I know Karl Holtey mills much of his woodwork, but having zero metalworking experience I'm at a dead end.


----------



## mjh (30 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the response , Custard.

I was beginning to think that no one else had this type of problem.

Yes,well done for mentioning Meddings. David Charlesworth has one (pillar drill) in his workshop and they are very fine pieces of kit.
Have you noticed the Spanish Ibarmin range of mill/drills that they handle?
http://www.meddings.co.uk/_webedit/uplo ... a_2007.pdf 
The KL-18 with the optional MCC coordinate table looks very much what I had in mind. Problem is the motor is 3 phase, which I don't have.

Further research has put the Router Boss somewhere near the top of the list. My concern is that this is a very elegant solution to my desired X-Y ability but depends on a budget price De Walt router sat on a cantilevered aluminium plate.

Don't worry about lack of metal machining know how. If you are mainly machining wood you won't need it and in any case it is not that difficult.
I see Axmnister Tool offers "metal engineering" courses not so far from you. That would get you going for sure.

Any body else got any suggestions?


----------



## mind_the_goat (30 Dec 2013)

Maybe this for a more versatile option, I know I want one :mrgreen: 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320575205/handibottm-a-smart-digital-power-tool


----------



## mjh (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks for this Rob (mind_the_goat).

Wow! Suddenly the 21st Century smacks you straight in the face. What a good idea and can you imagine 362 people chipping in £210k in the UK for an idea like this? I think not.

This is really an approach that never occurred to me. Anything that entails the competent use of AutoCad (at which I am rubbish) or Google Sketch up (slightly better at this) I tend to keep clear of. I still like a proper engineers drawing board, because it is what I "grew up" with.

How much the world of 3 axis (and more) CNC machining will inhabit small scale/hobbyist woodworkers and furniture makers in the future I don't know. However, seeing as how my music system runs via an i Pad mini maybe it is closer than I think. 

I still have a preference for something like a vertical mill/drill with mechanical indexable x,y and z axis movements.

Thanks for looking.

Anybody else got ideas?


----------



## MMUK (1 Jan 2014)

mind_the_goat":hc3tzs3t said:


> Maybe this for a more versatile option, I know I want one :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320575205/handibottm-a-smart-digital-power-tool




Nice idea but practically pointless IMO...


----------



## Tony Spear (3 Jan 2014)

marcros":3o1fmvb0 said:


> a woodrat would be worth looking into. save turning the problem upside down...




Yes, particularly now that the've brought out a proper "Mortice Rail", instead of that clumsy wooden box that we all had to make ourselves! :wink:


----------



## Tony Spear (3 Jan 2014)

Tony Spear":31p8j3kv said:


> marcros":31p8j3kv said:
> 
> 
> > a woodrat would be worth looking into. save turning the problem upside down...
> ...





> I still have a preference for something like a vertical mill/drill with mechanical indexable x,y and z axis movements.



Although it's not "indexable", the Woodrat does move in all 3 axes. It's best desribed as "controllable" - you can fix various stops etc. but you still have to use your eyes and "measuring sticks"


----------

